# Pool Plaster Mix



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a job coming up where we have been asked to make cement shower surrounds. So in Lieu of using tile, we will do an integral color cement for the walls and pan. Altogether it will protrude about 3/4 of an inch from the drywall. I have been messing around doing sample boards using various white Portland/sand mixes. One of the aggregates I have is a marble dust "pool mix" aggregate. It is used in plastering swimming pools. I am just seeing if anyone has any experience with this.


----------



## ChicagoHandyman (Dec 30, 2014)

any update/pics on this project?


----------



## SeanRampling (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh, it's a pity that this is an old thread, I also need advice on this topic.


----------



## RachelClarson (Jan 14, 2021)

I also plan to start building a pool soon (standard size) and I would like to know what supplies are better to use for this and where I can find them at reasonable prices. I'm actually new to this, but I have a great desire to do it myself, maybe I'll hire an assistant so that I don't make many mistakes during this difficult process. In addition, I recently found the best pool cleaner reviews and decided to order one, because I'll have a pool in a couple of months and I'll need all the necessary equipment and devices for it. You might think it's funny, but that's how I get motivated to do something, to be useful to my family.


----------

